# Which meds should I try?



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey there! What meds should i try before Give up? Tomorrow i Will go to my doc to buy Naloxone Are there other meds that could cure or help with dp\dr? 
I've tried Zyprexa, Abilify, Depakin, Alprazolam, Tavor, Vortioxetine and CBD but they didn't help 
Thanks Who those that Will answer
- Angelo


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

If you can get Naloxone, try it for a period, i'm not versed on it's length, I know it has a short term half life actually... so one attempt (not med) at a time

Zyprexa 20mg - With Mirtazapine 15mg is the best thing FOR ME. (neither alone are good enough and yes that's highest dose of Zyprexa)

Others that comes up a lot, is Lamotrigine with Citalopram ( kings college.. check this)

But yeah a lot of it is Combo's, AD (i like try) with Antipsychotic i'd say a lot of people are on here are on, it comes up a lot.

More people will add to this


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

CK1 said:


> If you can get Naloxone, try it for a period, i'm not versed on it's length, I know it has a short term half life actually... so one attempt (not med) at a time
> 
> Zyprexa 20mg - With Mirtazapine 15mg is the best thing FOR ME. (neither alone are good enough and yes that's highest dose of Zyprexa)
> 
> ...


Hey there! Thanks for your answer. I trird zyprexa but it did not help me. I will try with the other meds. Something MUST work.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah it's the combo I was talking about, by itself it wasn't either


----------

